# Another Dyson Animal ? DC14 vs. DC17



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Check out Bed Bath & Beyond. They will price match plus you can use a 20% off coupon on top of it all.

Edited to add: I don't think you'll go wrong with either model. I love my dyson.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Another Golden Lover said:


> Sorry! :doh: I did do a search, and I know you all love the Dysons. Do you think the DC17 Animal is worth the extra $$ over the DC14 Animal? I will pursue discounts, etc. on either, but just wondered if you thought the DC17 was tons better than the DC14. Thanks!


I think the only real difference is the attachments. I've had a number of Dysons over the years, and really found no difference between the animal and the regular version. They do seem to make improvements everytime I get a new one, and they do last a lot longer then the regular name brands.


----------



## andkristylee (Dec 28, 2008)

all i can say is that i have the dc17 and i love it! lol I think i go a little over board with the vacuuming lately...i just noticed that my Cooper seems to walk in a cloud of his own hair so i've been vacuuming twice a day and and i swear each time i pick up the equivalent of a mini dog! lol (i'm not always so crazy about the fur but we are moving in about 2 weeks and i'm trying to make the final clean up day as easy as possible! lol)


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

We have the DC17. The only thing we don't like is that beater bar belt tends to pick up hair and carry it up to the motor drive gear where it gets all balled up. When enough hair gets built up the belt slips and makes nasty noises. So every few weeks we have to take it apart and do a hairectomy on the motor drive gear. There is a plastic cover with a slot as wide as the belt (i suppose maybe 1/4") that makes it a bit difficult to get to the drive gear, so it's takes a little patience and time to get the gear clean, but my wife has no problem doing it on her own.


----------



## Clhoie (Dec 16, 2008)

i LOVE my DC17. i got it for 529$ even without tax at my on base "PX"(army version of the "mall"). If you cant find it cheaper than that, and you have any military friends have them take you on base =) I found it also at best buy but it was 549$ + Tax.


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

I've got a MIELE. Everyone goes on about dyson but they are big and heavy and bloody expensive.
Mine is a cylinder type which trails along behind me containing all the tools and the flex disappears inside when not in use. Lovely :wave:


----------



## dronning (Feb 11, 2008)

We went with the new DC25 Animal we both like the ball version better, once we used it we will never get anything else. The ball version turns on a dime and gets into hard to reach places and it's a little lighter.

Dave


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't know the specific number but we have the purple one and it works wonders


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm tired of bagless vacuum's. They make a big, fluffy mess when you are cleaning up after Goldens, and it takes me about 1/2 a room to fill the small containers these things have.

For the last 2 years I've used a Simplicity Freedom. It's a lightweight, extremely powerful 8 pound vacuum that really does a number on dog hair.

And I can clean the entire house 2-3 times on one bag before replacing it, and it's so much cleaner to deal with than a bagless.

http://www.simplicityvac.com/products/uprights/freedom/

They are NOT cheap though  Close to the price of a Dyson.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I used to have a DC17 animal and my mom had a DC14. The DC17 is a bit more powerful and has more attachments. However I did have the same problems as an above poster with the hair getting stuck in the beater bar.


----------



## Another Golden Lover (Jan 13, 2009)

ilovemydogs said:


> I used to have a DC17 animal and my mom had a DC14. The DC17 is a bit more powerful and has more attachments. However I did have the same problems as an above poster with the hair getting stuck in the beater bar.


Oh dear!

I just know my Hoover Wind tunnel just isn't going to cut it. My dog is a golden mix, and has a little bit shorter hair - more like a lab. Maybe that will help?? Thanks everyone for the replies. I will probably go with the DC 14 as Costco has it for $350 with a bunch of attachments.


----------



## Another Golden Lover (Jan 13, 2009)

Well - the DC14 Animal it is! :woot2:It's at Costco was $350 with attachments and a carpet care kit. (it's the purple one) So far I LOVE it! Did the whole vacuum the room with the old Hoover first, and then the animal. WOW - it did pick up more! In our living room, it picked up a lot more! Our fam. room carpet is fairly new, and there wasn't as much of a difference. It was also lighter compared to my old wind tunnel.

Hurray! I am a new dog owner and Dyson owner in under 10 days :bowl:
It's been a banner Jan. LOL


----------

